# programmname



## Pherseus (23. April 2007)

Kann ich den Programmnamen, mit dem ein Java-Programm in der Konsole aufgerufen wurde auslesen?


----------



## d-n-r (24. April 2007)

Hi,

ich frage mich an welcher Stelle du sowas brauchst.

Wenn du eine main-Methode hast, weißt du ja, wie die Klasse heißt, in der die sich befindet und damit wurde das Programm auch per Kommandozeile aufgerufen.

Dass du den Programmnamen nicht über die main-Methoden-Parameter bekommst, wie es bei C der Fall ist, weißt Du ja bestimmt. Das oben genannte ist der Grund dafür, warum der Programmname bei Java nicht übergeben wird.

Dominik


----------



## jeipack (24. April 2007)

Hi
Ich denke eher du meinst java.exe oder sowas, welches deine jar Datei aufgerufen hat?

Da kann ich dir leider nicht helfen, aber wenn es dir um das Standardprogramm geht, welches jar Dateien aufruft hilft dir das hier weiter:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/268836-standardprogramm-fuer-dateitypen-pdf.html


----------



## zeja (25. April 2007)

Wenn du JDK 6 benutzt dann schau mal in der Klasse RuntimeMXBean, vielleicht findest du da was.


----------

